# Fall Mid-America Orchid Congress



## Silverwhisp (May 17, 2019)

The Fall Mid-America Orchid Congress will be held jointly with the Wisconsin Orchid Society Fall Show in Milwaukee, Wisconsin September 14-15, 2019. The Fall Show will be presented in the “Show Dome” of the Mitchell Park Horticultural Conservatory Saturday, 9 a.m.-5 p.m. and Sunday, 9 a.m.-4 p.m.

Mid-America lectures and meetings will be located at the nearby Art Deco-style Ambassador Hotel Milwaukee, 2308 West Wisconsin Avenue, which will provide shuttle service to the Domes.

Ms. Wenqing Perner will give the Shirley Burr Moore Memorial lecture at 1 p.m. Saturday on “Chinese Cypripediums and their Culture,” as well as “The Rare, the New and the Unusual” in Chinese orchids following the banquet. Wenqing and her late husband, Holger, developed and operated Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology Nursery and Laboratory in Sichuan, China that features Cypripediums, Cymbidiums, Paphiopedilums and other Chinese orchids. Pre-order information will soon be available on the Wisconsin Orchid Society website: www.wisconsinorchidsociety.com. Fred Clarke will speak at 2 p.m. and 3 p.m. Saturday on “Catasetums” and on “Australian Dendrobiums.” For orders, see Sunset Valley Orchids: www.sunsetvalleyorchids.com.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2019)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Jun 17, 2019)

You’re welcome! We’re really looking forward to it.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Jul 11, 2019)

Wenqing Perner’s plant list is now uploaded at http://www.wisconsinorchidsociety.com/


----------



## Silverwhisp (Sep 8, 2019)

Any fellow SlipperTalkers coming to the MAOC next weekend?


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 14, 2019)

Maybe some pics to show us .. ?  thanks
Jean


----------



## Silverwhisp (Sep 15, 2019)

Just a few photos for now. Sorry there are no individual close-ups.

Orchid Ikebana, by the local Ikebana chapter:









A broader picture of the Show Dome:


----------



## fibre (Sep 16, 2019)

What an architecture!
Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Silverwhisp (Sep 16, 2019)

The Mitchell Domes -all 3 of them - are a real treasure.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 16, 2019)

cool!
thanks for the photos!


----------



## Guldal (Sep 17, 2019)

What beautifull sorroundings for an orchid show!
Thanks for sharing!

Kind regards, Jens


----------

